# pitbull cane corso mix



## tyler335 (Oct 11, 2012)

I just recently bought a blue cane corso pitbull mix. It wasn't an accident. He came from a breeder. I just wanted to know if anyone knows what they turn out to look like as adults and any info on the blue color. You very rarely see mix breed dogs with the blue color. Comment and pictures welcome


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 24, 2012)

Why on earth would you pay someone to breed a disaster like that? Blue is recessive and both pit bulls and cane corsos can carry it so no it's not surprising that the pups are blue.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

First they breed that combo all the time .. It's used by some Bandog breeders. 
Second GoingPostal is correct about the blue color. 
You wanna know what it might turn out to look like....
* Were you able to see the parents
- size
- structure
* Also go look at Bandogs on google image search to see what you might get 

Best of luck 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tyler335 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think its a disaster. Both breeds are similar enough to come out with decent looking pups in my opinion. And mine looks good so far. I didn't pay allot believe me I'm no supporter of mixes. I own 2 full bred pitbulls also. And to geis, yes I have seen both parents. Father is 125 pound corso mom is 90 pound pit.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I would say your gonna have a 100 to 115 lb dog depending male or female. 
Might come out with a nice bite to undershot 
Lips usually on this mix come out a little longer then a pits .. But the mom already being a mix pit bc of her size indicates that I would say your pup is gonna be mastiffy looking 
I see in the Protection world this mix a lot bc of all the Bandogs 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tyler335 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ya he's already looking like his dad. And ya the mom would better be described as an American bully


----------



## Tazlin (May 12, 2018)

tyler335 said:


> I just recently bought a blue cane corso pitbull mix. It wasn't an accident. He came from a breeder. I just wanted to know if anyone knows what they turn out to look like as adults and any info on the blue color. You very rarely see mix breed dogs with the blue color. Comment and pictures welcome


I just bought a pit cane corso mix last week she's 9weeks old now already sits on command and is nothing but full of kisses

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

